# Kessler Zwillinge oben ohne-1x



## maierchen (4 Okt. 2008)

Das mit der Bildquallität ist nicht so gewollt



​


----------



## Viersener (4 Okt. 2008)

Naja wer die Damen mag. Ich kenne die nur von heutzutage.


----------



## strike300 (6 Okt. 2008)

von denen hat man ewig nichts mehr gesehen oder gehört


----------



## hack (6 Okt. 2008)

Kenn ich net


----------



## halaga (7 Okt. 2008)

:thumbup:
ein Oldie, den ich noch nicht kannte, thx dafür


----------



## armin (8 Okt. 2008)

ganz was seltenes ,toll Danke


----------



## alfa (9 Okt. 2008)

Das waren noch zeiten.


----------



## Robos (10 Okt. 2008)

kleine aber feine Glocken


----------



## Pivi (11 Okt. 2008)

Waren ganz schön heiße Luder


----------



## G3GTSp (17 Okt. 2008)

da schau her hin ist wohl schon n bischen älteres bild


----------



## wolga33 (17 Nov. 2008)

Vielen Dank. Weiß man, woher das Bild stammt?


----------



## ademmero (17 Nov. 2008)

Ich glaub, die Bilder stammen aus einer Ausgabe der "High-Society"
Anfang der 80er Jahre.


----------



## groohb (10 Feb. 2009)

*kessler zwillinge*

das waren noch schöne zeiten.....groohb


----------



## stokky (10 Feb. 2009)

ganz schön alt das pic,aber thx


----------



## leech47 (15 Feb. 2009)

Ich kannte nur den offiziellen Nacktteil. Danke!


----------



## anton1955 (22 Feb. 2009)

Danke, aber angezogen gefallen sie mir besser


----------



## eddym69 (1 März 2009)

*danke*

ist schon ewig her


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Mai 2009)

danke für das pic naja wer es mag


----------



## qyxcvbnm12 (25 Mai 2009)

prima oldie.


----------



## neman64 (22 Sep. 2009)

Tolle Bilder. :thx:
Das waren wohl Jugendsünden.


----------



## harka (12 Okt. 2009)

Mensch wo haste das denn her? Die sind doch fast so alt wie der Hesters. )


----------



## coraax (13 Okt. 2009)

als die bilder laufen lernten.....


----------



## don coyote (13 Okt. 2009)

Das ist ja wirklich eine Ewigkeit her...
Danke für die Erinnerungsauffrischung - hatte schon vergessen, dass es die mal gab...


----------



## dario34 (8 Nov. 2009)

danke für das schöne bild


----------



## Stanley09 (2 Dez. 2009)

Sind die das wirklich?!?


----------



## merlin101 (3 Dez. 2009)

danke. quali is ja nich so, aber trotzdem, THX.


----------



## Soloro (14 Aug. 2011)

Heute sind die Damen 75!,da ist doch besser,in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen.


----------



## weichhartweizen (24 Dez. 2011)

vorm krieg, oder?


----------



## Punisher (24 Dez. 2011)

klasse


----------



## tantchen (24 Dez. 2011)

hm, nich so mein ding


----------

